# Has anyone info on Euphony?



## parsons (24 Aug 2004)

Thinking seriously about becoming a consultant with Euphony. Have been to Business Presentation etc. Just wonder if anyone here has had experience with this company and how it went for them etc etc...Thanks


----------



## Phones1 (24 Aug 2004)

*euphony*

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, every man and his dog is becoming a euphony salesman these days. I have been asked to sign up 3 times in past 2 weeks.

Just another pyramid scheme where you do well by passing on the misery......


----------



## parsonsparsons (24 Aug 2004)

*euphony*

Phones 1
Thanks for your take on Euphony but I'm not so sure if it is all that bad. I know people in Euphony (they showed me the business) and they seem to be doing quite well in it. I have seen copies of their cheques etc. I feel maybe it is like every business out there...it suits some people and not others. I would appreciate ALL comments and experiences of Euphony if anyone can help. Am not sure if I could do it but from what I have seen the training & suport are excellent. I guess I am just scared to take the plunge maybe it is laziness on my behalf. Thank you for replying to my post


----------



## ninsaga (25 Aug 2004)

*Re: euphony*

For fear of getting embroilded in this argurment again ...but here oes... Euphony is not a pyramid scheme ..many will srgue that it is full stop.
I am a Euphony consultant (albeit inactive for quite a while now!), I still use the Euphony telephone service & their latest offering (TalkNow) is fantastic.

Before You decide to join Euphony (or any Network marketing company for that matter), you need to be aware that it does take time & effort. Some consultants have a brilliant technique of business building - I've met quite a few & they are really inspirational individuals. You will learn a lot from them. You also need to be aware thought that like any other business venture that You can expect setbacks ie. some friends or family will not support Your efforts. You need to be prepared to deal with it & move on.

Good luck with Your decision.

ninsaga


----------



## Graham (27 Aug 2004)

*re: euphony*

I have also been looking into it but first I asked friends family etc and a lot of them think their service might break down so they stay with eircom. Yet it is excatly the same service!! Soon though, I will give it a go as Euphony have a new "Talk Now" package for €10inc vat, per month which includes unlimited local/national, peak/off peak calls, unlimited, dial up, internet, as long as you log off every 59mins and back on again. So there ya go.. Already I feel I could do the job as a package like that sells itself. 
The consultant that was out with us a few weeks ago was fantastic. Eamon is his name (087-2627313), worth speaking to him about it if your thinking about being a consultant as he is there over 8years.


----------



## Comms (11 Sep 2004)

*Opps*

Before you take the jump, check out the alternatives!

[broken link removed]

Excel


----------



## delage (15 Jul 2006)

*Re: Has anyone info on Euphony???*

I am considering joining one of these groups as an independent representative. I won't mention which one as I don't think its relevant.
My query is, is the money I receive from them net or gross? They tell me I will receive automatic payment to my bank account without having to raise an invoice for them. Now that scares me cause if I havent given them an invoice how do they account for the payment on their side. I thought that if you payed someone and didnt get an invoice that you were responsible for the deductions prior to payment. Any ideas on this?

Thanks


----------



## ninsaga (15 Jul 2006)

*Re: Has anyone info on Euphony???*

You get paid your commissions ...perhaps on a monthly basis...and they just lodge to your bank....they usually send a notification on how your commission was calculated etc.

They collect payment from the bill payers & calculate your commission based on that. All pretty straight forward.

I've tried the network marketing thing & quite frankly it was not for me. I made money out of it & continued to do so up until recently even though I stopped signing people up well over a year & a half ago (maybe even longer - more like 2 yrs - I don't recall). So the system does work - but it is hard time consuming work. Despite all the wonderful presentations that you are shown etc remember that it is not as easy as made out to be.

Also keep in mind that the product you are selling has to be top class in order for it to attract & *sustain* customers. In the telco environment, there are alot of players there... alot of really compeditive companies... so do your homework first.

Good luck with it.

ninsaga


----------



## delage (17 Jul 2006)

But are the payments nett or gross?
Do I have to pay taxation myself or is it done for me before I get paid?


----------



## ninsaga (17 Jul 2006)

Gross... you look after your own tax affairs


----------



## dam099 (17 Jul 2006)

delage said:
			
		

> But are the payments nett or gross?
> Do I have to pay taxation myself or is it done for me before I get paid?



I believe you question has been more or less answered already. 

As a general principle, unless you get payslips and a yearly P60 showing your gross pay, tax deducted and net you should be assuming you are not an employee and responsible for your own tax affairs. 

If you believe you are not self employed you should be chasing your employer to comply with their statutory obligations.


----------

